# Target Panic



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

shoot 60 -70 yards for a few rounds, bet ya dont wanna loose arrows and you will concentrate a lil more,,,, then go back to 20 and see how easy and still you are.


----------



## archeryman56 (Aug 24, 2010)

*ok*

Ok thanks


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Take your sights off and stand really close to the target and shoot with your eyes closed. Be sure to concentrate on squeezing the release off and trying to execute a surprise release.

Do this about 15 minutes a day for about a week or two. DON'T PUT YOUR SIGHTS BACK ON UNTIL YOU ARE SURE YOU ARE GETTING A SURPRISE RELEASE!

I've had the same problem before and I ended up using a backtension release, but they can be expensive and hard to learn, so try various ways until you find the one that works best for you. 

Most important is to have fun! Maybe just put the bow down for a few days and come back and shoot later. Sometimes the problem can be as simple as that.

If this doesn't help try to find a good coach who can help you.


----------



## archeryman56 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Not supposed to hold on the X. You need to be floating the pin over the X.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Not so sure what you have is "target panic." 

Having trouble holding on the target is something all people have trouble with, start messing around with stabilizer combinations and it will help to work that out.

However, if you find yourself jerking at the trigger and not being able to hold on the target without wanting to let an arrow fly, as posted above blank bale or buy a Carter Evolution+ release (Stan makes one similar called the element.) This release has no trigger, it is resistance activated, so when you reach a certain poundage of pulling with proper back tension it releases.


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

here is how im trying to get rid of my target panic

i shoot alot
it actually helps. i tried different releases, stabilizers, and ways to get rid of it but the one that works the most for me is shooting at far distances such as 40,50,60,70 yards it should help..it is starting to help me 

good luck


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

just concentrate on everything you do, and pull the trigger on your release slowly. dont punch it, that used to be a problem and i could hit well.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

blank baling is good to do whether you have TP or not. take everything off your bow except the rest and peep... start at 6 feet... shoot a few with your eyes open to warm up and then shoot with your eyes closed, concentrating on the perfect shot.

After you've blank baled for a while, start shooting close and move back


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i fully agree with country boy... What you have is completely normal


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

You just have to shoot a lot. That is the best way to get rid of it if you shoot enouhg and focus on doing it correctly it will go away. It also helps if you use some backtension when you release. By this I mean wraping your finger around the trigger, putting the pin on the target and pulling back slowly until you get a surprise release.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> You just have to shoot a lot. That is the best way to get rid of it if you shoot enouhg and focus on doing it correctly it will go away
> 
> 
> > That wasn't the case when I was dealing with it a couple years ago. I took about a month off from shooting and then started shooting again and didn't have it anymore.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> x-force hunter said:
> 
> 
> > You just have to shoot a lot. That is the best way to get rid of it if you shoot enouhg and focus on doing it correctly it will go away[QUOTE
> ...


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

blind bailing cured mine dont i repeat you dont need a back tension release just shoot a lot of arrows with your eyes closed at about 3 yards


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> blind bailing cured mine dont i repeat you dont need a back tension release just shoot a lot of arrows with your eyes closed at about 3 yards


+1 and shoot at least 20 arrows a day


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok, i agree with many that you can blank bail. You dont really have to take the sights off your bow. Just take all marks off your target or cover it with a large piece of paper. Draw back and just focus on your form and relaxing your arms and posture. Stand really close to the target so your movements arn't magnified. Dont even shoot. Let down everytime. You have to train your brain! Do a little bit of this for a few days. This may not even be considered target panic in some ways. You can also try drawing back and just really focus on the X. Just stare the center down and stay relaxed. Just let your self concious mind put the dot on the X.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

It depends on what you mean by "having an issue holding it on the x" 

When you settle in and start to aim are you "freezing up" just below or above the x but have the strength? Do you get it to the middle and it just floats alot? Could you clarify what is going on because one is target panic and the other isn't. If you have problems with freezing below or above the x then what I did that helped more than anything is this,

Take your bow when you are bored or watching t.v and find some small point like a speck on your wall or something and without drawing the bow just hold your pin over that point on the wall or whatever just to get used to seeing the pin lined up with what you want to hit. If you are really confident that you will not let the string go you can do like I did and actually draw the bow and just hold it there at full draw and not shoot or anything. Do this as often as you can, like when watching t.v or the like. This should build strength if your not quite strong enough and will still help if your problem is mental by building confidence that you can keep the pin on a certain point. if you don't want to do it inside (which is understandable) just go outside and just aim at the target without even putting your finger on the trigger. Just hold it inside that yellow or the x ring for as long as your muscles can. This builds confidence because (at it's core) target panic is just the fear of missing.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Try to let your mind drift while you have your bow at full draw


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

need-a-bow said:


> Try to let your mind drift while you have your bow at full draw


well duh!  ahahah


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

If you don't use backtension start and blank bale shoot. it helped me and i started shooting much better afterwards.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

I shoot an olympioc recurve and have had the same problem. i find blank bailing (what isaacdahl) said helps a lot but i wouldnt necessarily worry about not putting the sight back on. i would just shoot blank bail and then shoot normal. and it could be that you are concentrating too hard. dont try to force or "steer" the arrow there just shoot good form and let the arrow go where you want it.


isaacdahl said:


> Take your sights off and stand really close to the target and shoot with your eyes closed. Be sure to concentrate on squeezing the release off and trying to execute a surprise release.
> 
> Do this about 15 minutes a day for about a week or two. DON'T PUT YOUR SIGHTS BACK ON UNTIL YOU ARE SURE YOU ARE GETTING A SURPRISE RELEASE!
> 
> ...


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i wouldnt even worry about taking off your site, if you can shoot with your eyes closed it shouldnt matter. i also would keep the stabilizer on if you have one try to keep the bow as close to regular shooting as possible so you dont mess up that part of your form and balance.


N7709K said:


> blank baling is good to do whether you have TP or not. take everything off your bow except the rest and peep... start at 6 feet... shoot a few with your eyes open to warm up and then shoot with your eyes closed, concentrating on the perfect shot.
> 
> After you've blank baled for a while, start shooting close and move back


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

there is a difference between lack of stability and target panic. Granted i shoot recurve, that just means i hold close to what some of you are shooting :icon_joker: If you are having a general stability problem, that can be fixed by a change in stabilizer and getting into better shape. You may be a championship weight lifter, but you need stable muscles to shoot, not strong ones. Doing this on top of shooting alot will help you with general lack of stability.

If you have target panic, listen as noted above for blankbale. I know that for my training log i have to submit atleast 150 blank bale arrows a day on top of distance shooting. Shooting blankbale will help you get to where you need to be with stability and target panic, and saves you a whole bunch of walking..

Chris


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> Try to let your mind drift while you have your bow at full draw


Actually, that really makes it worse for me when I shoot; I try to make my mind go blank and focus on nothing but the shot I'm on.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

thats true i never thought of a stability issue. thats a good point. :smile:


Xcreekarchery1 said:


> there is a difference between lack of stability and target panic. Granted i shoot recurve, that just means i hold close to what some of you are shooting :icon_joker: If you are having a general stability problem, that can be fixed by a change in stabilizer and getting into better shape. You may be a championship weight lifter, but you need stable muscles to shoot, not strong ones. Doing this on top of shooting alot will help you with general lack of stability.
> 
> If you have target panic, listen as noted above for blankbale. I know that for my training log i have to submit atleast 150 blank bale arrows a day on top of distance shooting. Shooting blankbale will help you get to where you need to be with stability and target panic, and saves you a whole bunch of walking..
> 
> Chris


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

yes. not concentrating can make it worse because your not completely focused but u can only concentrate and try so hard before it actually starts to hurt your shooting.


Questie said:


> Actually, that really makes it worse for me when I shoot; I try to make my mind go blank and focus on nothing but the shot I'm on.


----------

